# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Leter e Hapur per Presidentin Obama

## Maqellarjot

September, 2011

Mr. President Barack Hussein Obama

1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW; Washington, DC 20500.

Dear Mr. President Barack Hussein Obama				

I’d like to take this opportunity and convey my most sincere appreciation for taking in my family and me, and for accepting us into this freedom loving society as one of your “own”.  I hope that fate would for once turn its ever eluding gaze upon my people and place this letter in your hands.  I have tried my best to avoid citing history, or the usual rhetoric of how much a people have suffered needlessly and that they deserve better.  Although this would be very difficult especially since the nature of this letter is to denounce the on-going cruelty and injustice taking place at this very moment in the country of my birthplace.   But I will say this much:

_No people or any nation at any point and time in the history of the human kind could have done enough harm, or commit a big enough sin to deserve such long lasting cruelty as a whole.  Especially when this very small nation has contributed so much for so long: We have paid it forward many times over, if any good fortune may come our way for the next 500 years. _ 

I was born in a small country, located at the heart of the world, in the southeast region of the European continent, called Albania.   I am writing to you because the very existence of the country hangs by a thin thread.  The blind lady of justice has been hijacked and replaced with her wicked twin, which reigns by threatening to behead anyone that dares challenge it.   Innocent hard working people, like me, are being shot and killed in broad day light while trying to exercise the most basic rights enjoyed in any true democratic country:  the right to demonstrate peacefully.   True opposition and media are being hunted down as if they were petty criminals, by the very people who are supposed to insure their protection: their own government.  It is baffling how no one does anything to stop it, let alone dare bring those responsible to justice.  I have seen more injustice and cruelty as a young boy than anyone should have to in a lifetime.  To my horror two decades later a real tragedy is about to happen right under our very own noses.  The country finds itself, quite inexplicable and in the most ironic turn of events, in almost identical circumstances as it did 100 years ago.  It is as if the fabric of time has ripped through and through, allowing the collision of two worlds present and past, giving  life to a true surreal situation. This is the stark and bone chilling reality of the Albanian people that, more often than not, is stranger than fiction.  Nearly 100 years ago a most painful tragedy occurred in broad day light.  The great powers at the time decided to, quite casually and most charitably, award Albanian territory to the neighboring countries.  And to throw more salt into the wound, these charitable deeds were intended for most unmerited beneficiaries. This hypocritical and unjust act was the very knife that would cut the Albanian population into pieces, cuts that still bleed to this day.  

Today, a century later, the source(s) of the attacks remains the same.  The difference is that they battle a different kind of warfare.   The internal political and social unrest have weakened the very thread of national conciseness that has kept this struggling people closely knitted together. United we have fought admirably and heroically against much bigger adversaries for centuries, and resisted against all odds.   In addition to this chaotic climate, that has paralyzed the country, there lurks a real and eminent threat just south of the border.  The scavenging extremist element of the neighboring country has been lurking quietly for some time.  Now they smell the blood and are wasting no time in opening the wound even wider.  The latter have set out a devious and precise plan to achieve their long dream of seizing even more  Albanian territory.  The means chosen to achieve it are despicable and macabre.  They have unearthed graves of our siblings, grand- parents and or younger generations, indiscriminately and rebury them as solders of their own, which supposedly died while defending “their” country during WW II.  The very landscape of the country’s demographics is being manipulated in a swift and clinical process.   They are altering the true number of indigenous population and in turn artificially inflate the number of the minorities.  This way the former will gradually assimilate into the neighboring country(s) and risk vanishing into thin air.  This process is being fully backed by the Albanian government, which has agreed, as per the request of the Greek government, to conduct a public census that allows the population to self declare their ethnicity and nationality.   In the mean time the Albanian Supreme Court has taken the role of the attorney designated by the government to defend someone already condemned and sentenced. The Greek Orthodox Church clergy has given their invaluable contribution to this lowly cause.  For they are the true Trojan Horse that’s preparing the “battle” ground on Albanian territory.  Any one voicing their concerns about this scheming process is quickly condemned and portrayed as the undesired anarchist and atheist element! I am afraid that all of the above is only the prologue of the real tragedy that can soon unfold.  The country risks being torn once again, this time into even smaller pieces!  This is all the doing of a country that was once considered “the cradle of civilization” and presently finds itself in the verge of total collapse.  It once again is being saved quite charitably.  The latter begs the question: how much longer should one support those that keep biting the hand that feeds?  I am writing to you because the Kosovo tragedy is still lingering in limbo, a never ending process that perpetuates itself.  It is as if it were a cruel cosmic joke that in some demeaning way plays out, as a comedy sketch, on the international theater.  And in a twist of the knife kind of way keeps re-enacting in encore. 

I know these matters are internal affairs.  Unfortunately the Albanian government does not seem to function in the most basic way.  Let alone assist our battered brothers and sisters in Kosovo. The so called leaders of the country are a pack of ruthless mercenaries who work for the highest bidder.   This treacherous element possesses a most manipulative and sadistic mind that operates with deadly accuracy from a most ideal vantage point. They reside at the lowest levels of the bottomless pit of cowardice and at the highest levels of deceit.   They reached the highest levels of government and social ladder, by this very “virtue”.  During the 46 years of dictatorship they were Doctors, Ministers, and Intellectuals who praised the glorious doctrine of Stalinism as being the very blue print that built this little Iron fortress called Albania:  Except this fortress was built to keep people in, and against their will.  In reality they helped built the most ruthless dictatorship in the modern history of Europe.  They are the very people that helped the Despotic system thrive for half a century.  A system that through cruelest and most demining ways shattered the hopes of millions, twisted the minds and the free spirit that makes us all human.   We never had a real chance!    Today these turncoats, like pirates out of the sea, have adopted and even created false flags and banners to purposely mislead the masses.  By power of example implant animosity between the dazed and confused supporters of each “political” side.  Divide and Conquer is there true motto! This is the element that directly or indirectly is responsible for the heinous crimes that were committed during the Dictatorship.  Crimes committed not just against their “own” people, but humanity as a whole.  They define the saying “a wolf dressed in sheep’s clothing”.   Somehow, they  remain unscathed in broad daylight in the heart of the free world  and for reasons that I cannot comprehend, still manage to thrive much like they did during the 46 years  of the dictator-ship.  Something just does not go, and it’s quite incomprehensible! 
 It seems as though the laws of nature do not apply within the space and time that houses the Three Albanian populations. Or dare I say Four.  The forces of nature in the neighboring country, to the south of the border, have done all they can to cover all Old traces of the Albanian in their territory.  So we often forget to even mention them.  We are in the heart of Europe and yet somehow we manage to remain the poorest, most corrupt and least developed country.  We are often humiliated, and treated like personal bargaining chips at the international poker table.  It is as if we have fallen into a pocket of space and time, where the winds of change touch ever so slightly, but never enough.  Transfixed in a glass prison we watch the world go by.  For a brief moment in time we saw a window of opportunity, a true once in a life time chance to change the lives of millions for the better, and yet when we tried to seize it all the doors were shut, quite inexplicably, from all four corners of the world.  It seems that there are certain invisible forces that keep interfering and keep changing the fate of Albania.   It seems that these invisible forces act in the back ground with clinical precision and derail any genuine efforts to steer the country in the right directions.  What are these Forces? It can’t be communism.  The people of Albania would tell you with absolute certainty … remember? The iron curtain was raised once and for all 20 years ago!!  Or did it?  Fortunately it did for most of the countries that it passed through.  Unfortunately it did not for the country that it infected the most.  Like another worldly disease it plagued its very soul and morphed it into something unrecognizable from the rest of the world that surrounds it.  What makes this double tragic is the very fact that the world is WATCHING the sequel of a true horror docudrama, live and unedited as it unfolds the new generation of victims.   In the mean time the real perpetrators of these events have found true haven in the heart of the free world.  Somehow they manage to remain the “care takers” of these retched people!

_If you are tired of reading this, Sir, imagine how exhausted the Albanian people are, of living it!_

Unfortunately I do not possess the body or the strength of a mythological Titan, who with one sweep of the arm could make things new.  In reality I am quite the opposite and, frankly, quite out of shape.  So I turn to a Gentle Giant who owes its towering achievements to the brave men and women who through blood and sweat sacrificed everything for a better life.  So I turn to you like a young son would to his step-father, with hope and uncertainty, and ask that he treats  his, brave but frail, mother whose life has been nothing but a collection of tragic events, with the respect that she so deserves.  I am asking for the sake of all those, who were orphaned by their despotic government simply because their parents fought for a better future.  They never had the God given right and distinct pleasure of being caressed by the hand that knows nothing but love.  They never knew what it is like to be embraced by the loving arms and the unconditional support that can move mountains.  I write to you in on behalf the woman who breast fed me, who helped me take the first step, taught me the first words, who sacrificed her own ration of food so I would not go to bed hungry, who with a heavy heart found strength to sing , with a voice only a mother can produce, lullabies so I could have a peaceful sleep, as she stood many days and nights, over my half dead body, who with her eternal and unconditional love gave me strength to pull through.  I am writing on behalf of the man that taught me how to be tough, how to love and respect family and friends, how to love self and country, the very country that has forsaken its own people.  I write to you from the deep sub-conscience of the thousands of people who are fighting with the beast of poverty that has swallowed them whole, who for the sake of their kids have chosen a less “dignifying” life by accepting economic incentives in exchange for their names and national identity.  One day they will wake up and no longer recognize their own house, by then it will be too late!

In closing: I know that in the grand scheme of things “We” are a drop of rain in the vast ocean.   But for us it is this very drop of water that gives us life.   It is the water in which we are all baptized as Albanians.  It is the tears that our mothers shed in silence for their sons and daughters that sank to the bottom of the ocean, while trying to save Us. It is our very own bubble, for without it we would cease to exist.   Like two drops of rain are never the same in structure and mass, we too are unique and yet the same.  We too are one of the infinite drops of water that make up the vast ocean! What I’m asking you is no small task but, like all great things put in motion, taking the first step is the hardest.  We cannot change history or bring back the ones that gave up their lives while fighting to preserve justice and democracy.  We can honor them by upholding their legacy not with just praises and medals but with real actions. We can certainly not attain anything through retribution. There has been enough Albanian blood spilled in the name of this and that cause with no positive results.  No one knows how to patch old wounds better than the Albanians.   However, tensions are higher than ever, the masses are slowly awakening from a three-quarter century induced coma, and will realize they have been fooled yet again.  In the Albanian psyche there is a real sense of distrust for the government and consequently for all of its supporters domestic and foreign.   The latter has done nothing more than state the obvious and the usual political rhetoric at a time when actions are needed more than ever.  There is a real storm brewing in the horizon and it is approaching fast.   This is just the quite before the real storm.  What concerns me the most is the fact that the ruling thuggish element is vicious.  They will not think twice about firing at the crowd.  Just as they did in 1997-98, when 3500 people were killed in broad daylight, again on January 21st of 2011, 4 people were shot dead, many others wounded. 

I know that currently you are overburdened and pre-occupied with domestic issues, and rightfully so.  The matter at hand is not that these people can no longer afford an SUV so they settle for a Sedan instead. I am talking about a country that lacks the most basic economical, political and social structures.  A country where people are purposely desensitized, given no real incentives or opportunities and are often treated like personal belongings.  They can easily be “discarded” once they are no longer needed or pose e “threat”.   Unfortunately this has been the cruel fate that these people have had to endure for a very long time.  And yet somehow they manage to throw themselves over their shoulders and keep marching down the avenues, in search of real Democracy, to only meet with empty promises and permanent detours, once again!   Are not the efforts, resilience, and perseverance that these people have shown throughout their history, worth preserving?  There has never been a better time for action, than now!  It is time for a REAL change!   

P.S.  We have great potential! *Let Us* make the slogan “Albania is developing” often used by farce politicians in power, *A real one*!!! 


With most respect and admiration, thank you for your time.


Sincerely 



E. Dine

----------


## Ziti

sa te lezetshem jukomunistat.
hiqeni si patriote.
ju jeni njerez pa atdhe.
vetem berisha po ju vjen hakut juve.

----------


## s0ni

Bravo!!! Duket qe eshte i vogel ne moshe. Edhe nese nuk i vihet rendesi letres se tij nga Obama, me behet qejfi qe rinia jone po shkollohet dhe po behet aktive. 




> sa te lezetshem jukomunistat.
> hiqeni si patriote.
> ju jeni njerez pa atdhe.
> vetem berisha po ju vjen hakut juve.


Ti te ishe aq i zgjuar sa shkrimtari i kesaj letre, qe mendoj eshte dhe me i vogel sesa ty ne moshe, do flisje ndryshe dhe jo me retorika rrugacesh si marrja e hakut.

----------


## Brari

po ne shqip mo e kini kte leter?


ma mer mendja se shum letra cojn tek obama shqiptaret.
mir bejne.

maqo  sille dhe shkip..

e ta krahasojme me letrat qe con ed ruco dade mimet alban dego dreqat..

----------


## Brari

coja kte leter o shoku maqo obames.

boll cuat per ti ndihur nexhit e ramizit e zylyftarave.


--


GJuliana Pervizi (Malaj): Unë “Beba”, që u futa në kamp 4 muajshe e dola 42 vjeçe
Une Gruaja e Dielë, Shtator 18th, 2011 

Gjuliana Malaj duke pozuar për suplementin “Unë Gruaja”
Foshnja katërmuajshe, që i mbijetoi jetës së vështirë në kampin e internimit të Tepelenës. Si u shpëtoi kthetrave të vdekjes pas natës së kobshme, kur humbën jetën plot 30 fëmijë, bashkëmoshatarë të saj. “Beba”, vajza e një malazezeje dhe një të arratisuri, gruaja e Lek Previzit, tregon 42 vitet në internim nga Tepelena në Plug të Lushnjës

Ngjan se fati i jetës së saj ka qenë i paracaktuar përpara se ajo të lindte! Gjuliana Malaj e pa “ferrin” me sy, kur ishte ende një bebe katërmuajshe. Foshnja e pafajshme, që duhet të paguante bashkë më nënën e saj malaziase, haraçin e arratisjes së të atit Nikolla Malaj. Gjithkund ajo njihet si “Beba”. Bashkëvuajtësit e saj në kampin e Tepelenës e “pagëzuan” me këtë emër. Prej ditës së parë, kur këmba e saj shkeli në atë vend, e deri në moshën 42- vjeçare kur mbylli kapitullin e internimit, tanimë si bashkëshorte dhe nënë e tri djemve, Gjuliana ka shumëçka për të treguar. Ajo nuk e njohu kurrë të atin, i cili vdiq nga torturat në qelitë e burgjeve të ish-Republikës Jugosllave. Nuk e takoi më kurrë motrën e vetme Marian, me të cilën ishte ndarë ditën kur njerëzit e Sigurimit i arrestuan të ëmën në shtëpi. Përplasjet fatkeqe nga njëri kamp në tjetrin, jetesa e vështirë si punëtore krahu dhe martesa në moshën 17-vjeçare me djalin e gjeneralit të arratisur, Prenk Pervizi. Asgjë mandej nuk do të ishte më e lehtë për “Bebën”. Sot, në moshën 65-vjeçare, e rikthyer në Tiranë për pak kohë nga Belgjika, shtet në të cilin jeton bashkë me të shoqin dhe djemtë prej vitit 1990, ajo nuk ngurron të flasë për atë kapitull të vështirë të së kaluarës, për vitet e internimit, të cilat i etiketon si vite kur vdiq fëmijëria dhe rinia e saj.
Zonja Gjuliana, ju ishit foshnjë kur u gjendët në kampin famëkeq të Tepelenës, bashkë me nënën tuaj. Si nisi tragjedia? 


Gjuliana në moshën gjashtë vjeçe, me të ëmën, Zorka, dhe disa bashkëvuajtëse, në kampin e Tepelenës
Fëmijëria dhe rinia ime lindi e vdiq në ato kampe persekutimi. Sot që më duhet të kthehem pas në kohë, ndiej sërish dhimbje në shpirt për gjithë kalvarin e vuajtjeve që kam hequr në kurriz. Kur isha ende foshnjë, ruaj ato kujtime që më kanë lënduar, ndërsa me moshën nisa të ndërgjegjësohem për gjithçka më rrethonte dhe jetën që bëja. Unë isha e bija e Nikoll Malajt. Im atë u arratis në vitin 1948 nga Shqipëria, në periudhën kur vendi ynë prishi marrëdhëniet me Republikën e Jugosllavisë. Ai kishte përfunduar gjimnazin e Shkodrës dhe në veprimtarinë e tij me disa shokë intelektualë u shënjestrua si eksponent i rrezikshëm për regjimin komunist. Pasi i pushkatojnë disa miq të vetët intelektualë, e sinjalizojnë që është radha e tij për ta vrarë. Kështu, për të shpëtuar, bën tentativën e tij të arratisjes, dhe ia del mbanë. Jetesa në Vermosh ishte tepër e vështirë. Mamaja ime, një grua e bukur me kombësi malaziase, Zorka Ostoiq, bashkë me mua bebe njëmuajshe dhe motrën tri vjeçe Marian, mbetëm vetëm. Me arratisjen e babait, jeta jonë mori rrokopujën. Nuk zgjati shumë dhe një ditë më pas vijnë në shtëpi e na marrin me një makinë, për të na dërguar në kampet e internimit familjarisht. Ime më nuk dinte mirë shqip dhe përpiqej t’u shpjegonte njerëzve të veshur me uniformë ushtarake dhe atyre të Sigurimit që kjo ishte çnjerëzore, sepse me një bebe në krah dhe një vajzë të vogël tri vjeçe nuk mund të degdisej male larg, pa asnjeri pranë. Por, këto ishin kusuret e sistemit të mbrapshtë që i pagova për vite të tëra. Hyra në kampet e persekutimit katërmuajshe dhe dola prej andej 42 vjeçe, e martuar dhe me tri fëmijë. Nuk gjej fjalë për të shprehur vuajtjet e mia…(qan).
Megjithatë motra juaj Maria, nuk erdhi me ju… Si i shpëtoi kampit?


“Beba” gjatë periudhës së internimit
Maria ishte tri vjeçe. Siç edhe më ka shpjeguar ime më vite më vonë, ditën që na kanë hipur në makinë për të na dërguar në kamp, një mik i babait tim i ka thënë mamasë që vajzën e madhe do të ishte mirë që ta shpëtonte, e t’ia besonte ndonjë të afërmi, sepse atje ku do të shkonim, do të vdisnim urie. Mua sigurisht që nuk mund të më linte, sepse ushqehesha me qumësht gjiri. Mamaja ia besoi motrën hallës, motrës së babait. Unë u ndava për së gjalli me Marian. Ajo shkoi të jetonte në një han në malet e Vermoshit, ku jetonte halla dhe, me aq sa më kanë thënë më vonë, në moshën nëntëvjeçare hallës i kishte humbur shikimi dhe ime motër u kujdes për të deri ditën që ajo mbylli sytë. Nuk e njoha kurrë time motër.
Paskëtaj, u nisët për në kampin e Tepelenës?
Jo. Pasi na morën nga shtëpia, për dy javë na çuan në një stallë lopësh afër me qytetin, ku jetonim. Ishim shumë familje dhe njerëz të mbledhur në një vend. Imagjinoni kushtet në të cilat qëndronim. Në një stallë lopësh, tërësisht të izoluar me botën, sepse dera e jashtme nuk hapej kurrë, ishte e mbyllur me dry dhe të gjitha nevojat personale kryheshin aty, ndërsa për të ngrënë hidhnin bukë të mykur nga dritarja. Për shkak të papastërtive, ai vend u kthye në burim infeksioni. Pas dy javësh qëndrimi atje, na çojnë në një tjetër vend të izoluar në Berat. Ishte në formën e një kampi të persekutuarish, ku qëndronim të gjithë bashkë, sërish për ditë të tëra. Destinacioni i radhës ishte kampi i Tepelenës. Kam qenë vetëm katërmuajshe, kur u gjenda me mamanë në këtë vend. Ishte viti 1948, dhe kam dalë prej andej në 1954-n, kur isha gjashtë vjeçe.
Ç’kujtoni?


“Beba” duke punuar në fushat e Plugut të Lushnjës
Di që jeta në atë kamp ishte tepër e vështirë. Por, një fëmijë nuk e di se çfarë është vuajtja në momentin që është me nënën pranë. Nëna më thoshte gjithmonë që ka qëndruar për ditë të tëra pa bukë, pa u larë. Shpeshherë unë bebe rrija zhveshur, sepse leckat e trupit me të cilat më mbështillte mamaja, ishin të vetmet dhe tepër të pista. Ditën që na morën nga shtëpia, sigurisht që nuk bëhej fjalë të na linin të merrnim rroba me vete. Por, një nga episodet e tmerrshme që mbaj mend ishte dita kur brenda një nate në atë kamp famëkeq kanë vdekur plot 30 fëmijë, sepse ra sëmundja e tifos dhe dizenterisë, për shkak të kushteve të tmerrshme, në të cilat jetonim dhe mungesës së ilaçeve. Atë natë, mamaja më tregon se nuk pushonin kujat dhe të qarat e nënave për humbjen e fëmijëve të tyre. Ishte më shumë se e tmerrshme.
Ju qëlluat me fat…
Besoj se një nga shkaqet parësore që unë kam shpëtuar, ishte qumështi i gjirit, me të cilin nëna ime më ka ushqyer deri në moshën pesëvjeçare. Unë nuk mund të haja asgjë tjetër, sepse në kazanët e atyre kazermave zihej bullguri i mykur, fasule të prishura e shumë gatime të tjera të pangrënshme. Përpos qumështit të gjirit, siç edhe ime më më ka treguar, një motiv tjetër i fortë i mbijetesës sime ishte edhe fakti se mamaja ime nuk i lante asnjëherë rrobat e mia apo mua në pellgun ku laheshin të gjithë fëmijët e tjerë. Përmes ujit transmetoheshin të gjitha infeksionet e rrezikshme nga njëri fëmijë tek tjetri, çka për shumë prej tyre u bë shkak edhe në humbjen e jetës. Mund të ketë qenë edhe zgjuarsi e nënës sime, fakti që ajo duke shmangur larjen e rrobave aty ku laheshin edhe gjithë fëmijët e tjerë të sëmurë e të infektuar, më shpëtoi jetën mua.
Po çfarë zgjidhje kishte tjetër?
Jo, sepse ishte më e zonja se gjithë nënat e tjera që ndodheshin në atë kamp, por di që ajo merrte një bidon bosh dhe shkonte në çezmën e kampit dhe u kërkonte policëve që ta linin të mbushte bidonin me ujë. Ndërkohë që ajo bënte këtë veprim, me dorën tjetër nxirrte pelenat e mia të palara nga sqetulla ku i fshihte, i fërkonte dhe i shpëlante me ujë të bollshëm dhe po ashtu të lagura i fshihte sërish nën sqetulla. Në të shumtën e rasteve, policët nuk e vinin re këtë veprim të nënës sime, dhe me atë ujë të bidonit më pas ajo më lante mua.
Në rrethin e të persekutuarve dhe të internuarve shqiptarë, ju nuk njiheni si Gjualiana Pervizi (Malaj), por si “Beba” e mbijetuar e kampit të Tepelenës. Pse ju ka mbetur ky emër? 


Lek Pervizi disa ditë para arrestimit në Tiranë
Sepse unë isha e vetmja foshnjë e mbijetuar e atij kampi. Isha i vetmi fëmijë që kisha ardhur aq e vogël në atë kamp persekutimi, bebe katërmuajshe. Pas ditës kur vdiqën brenda një nate 30 fëmijë, për shkak të tifos dhe dizenterisë, ndërruan jetë edhe shumë fëmijë të tjerë, por me moshë më të madhe se unë. Për shkak edhe të faktit se nëna ime nuk e fliste mirë shqipen, dhe çdo mëngjes dilte me mua në krah dhe lëvizte nëpër kamp, të gjithë njerëzit aty shprehnin habinë se falë zotit edhe një bebe kishte mbetur gjallë. Beba njëri dhe beba tjetri… pakkush e dinte emrin tim të vërtetë, deri në moshën gjashtë vjeçe, kur na morën nga Tepelena dhe na dërguan me nënën në Lushnjë. Prej asaj dite, të gjithë bashkëvuajtësit e mi më njohin si “Beba”, jo me emrin e vërtetë Gjuliana.
E pavarësisht emrit, besoj se fëmijëria juaj nuk kishte asgjë të tillë…
Unë nuk besoj se quhet fëmijëri, ajo që kam kaluar deri në moshën gjashtëvjeçare në kampin e Tepelenës. Kur u bëra një vjeç e pak, nëna më linte vetëm, sepse duhet të shkonte të punonte çdo ditë. Ngarkohej me dru në kurriz dhe kalonte çdo ditë lumin e tmerrshëm të Bënçës, në të cilin kanë vdekur shumë nëna të reja dhe gra të moshës së Zorkës, mëmës sime. Ashtu të ngarkuara me dru dhe të pa ngrëna, nëna ime për të shuar urinë, nën brezin që mbante të veshur çdo ditë, fuste një pllakë guri që e ndihmonte për të shtypur stomakun, e që të mos ndiente kësisoj urinë. Nuk mbaj mend të kem pasur fëmijëri, por nuk mund të harroj ata topat prej balte apo pllakat që bënim me bashkëmoshatarët e bashkëvuajtësit e tjerë në kamp, për të luajtur së bashku derisa nënat të ktheheshin nga puna.
Po më pas, pse ju çuan në Lushnjë?
Përpara se të na hiqnin nga Tepelena, aty në kamp një ditë e lajmërojnë time më që babai kishte vdekur nga torturat në burgjet e Jugosllavisë, sepse agjentë të Titos dhe të atij sistemi e kishin cilësuar si agjent të politikës së Enver Hoxhës. Duke qenë se babai, të cilin nuk e njoha kurrë, kishte ndërruar jetë dhe për sistemin komunist nuk përbënte më rrezikshmëri, na dërguan në kampe të tjera më pak të tmerrshme dhe më normale (sipas vlerësimit të kohës), siç ishin ai i Savrës dhe i Plugut. Isha gjashtë vjeçe, kur ikëm me nënën nga kampi i Tepelenës për në Lushnjë.
Ç’ju priti aty… Si vijoi jeta juaj?


Lek Pervizi gjatë punës në zdrukthtari, në një ndërmarrje në Plug të Lushnjës
Aty rifilloi gjithçka nga e para, thuajse në të njëjtat kushte. Na vendosën në një kasolle me kushte tejet të vështira për të jetuar, dhe aty ngrysnim ditët e netët tona. Mamaja nisi të punonte nëpër ara e nëpër fushat e Lushnjës, punë të detyruar, ndërsa unë në moshën 13-vjeçare fillova për herë të parë punën në një kombinat pularie. Pas pularisë, më dërguan për të punuar bashkë me nënën, ku duhej të prashisja e të vadisja tokat e arat. Përfundova arsimin tetëvjeçar, ndërsa të mesmen nuk më la njeri ta vazhdoja. Ndërkaq, nëna, pasi mori vesh vdekjen e Nikollës, babait, vendosi të rimartohej. Aty në Lushnjë ishte dhe një djalë tjetër me emrin Mirko, me kombësi jugosllave, i cili ishte internuar për shkak se politika e kishte cilësuar si agjent. Nëna ime u martua me të, por nuk kaluan shumë vite dhe ndërroi jetë. E goditi rrufeja brenda në shtëpi. Edhe kjo humbje ishte tragjedi për nënën time, së cilës nuk iu ndanë kurrë problemet e jetës.
Po aty ju do të njiheshit me bashkëshortin tuaj, një tjetër i persekutuar…
Jeta ime në kamp u bë edhe më e vështirë, në momentin që vendosa të martohesha me Lekën. Unë isha rreth 17 vjeçe në atë kohë, kisha hedhur shtat dhe shpeshherë tërhiqja vëmendjen e shumë meshkujve atje. Por, Leka më kishte tërhequr me pamjen dhe fizikun e tij. Një djalë i pashëm, i gjatë… Edhe pse 18 vjet më i madh se unë në moshë, vendosa të lidhja jetën me të. Nënën time e liruan nga kampi për të shkuar drejt e në Mal të Zi, e kur më pyetën mua se çfarë do të bëja, u thashë se e kisha zgjedhur fatin e jetës sime, do të qëndroja me Lek Previzin. Kalvari i vuajtjeve të tim shoqi ishte edhe më i tmerrshëm. Vjehrri im, gjenerali Prenk Pervizi, ishte arratisur nga vendi për shkak se e cilësonin si eksponent që punonte kundër regjimit komunist dhe u cilësua si dezertor i atdheut. Me arratisjen e tij, atyre iu dogjën shtëpitë dhe i internuan familjarisht. Në Plug të Lushnjës, unë u martova me Lekën dhe nga martesa jonë lindën tre djem, Leonardo, Doriani dhe Aureli.
A është e vërtetë se miqësia e vjehrrit tënd me ish-majorin Spiro Moisiu e shpëtoi tët shoq, Lekën, nga ekzekutimi? 
Vjehrri im, Prenk Pervizi, përpara se të arratisej jashtë shtetit, ka qëndruar për disa kohë i fshehur familjarisht nëpër malet e Kurbinit. Siç më ka rrëfyer edhe Leka, kushtet e jetesës në mal ishin tepër të vështira, gjithmonë në rrezik asgjësimi dhe ata shpëtuan edhe falë besnikërisë vetëmohuese të njerëzve e miqve të krahinës së Kurbinit. Në prillin e vitit 1945, vjehrri im i drejton një letër fshehurazi ish-major Spiro Moisut, që ishte bërë gjeneral i regjimit komunist, me të cilin kishte miqësi të vjetër dhe e kishte pasur nën komandën e tij. Ai i kërkonte që të garantohej për dorëzimin e familjes Pervizi dhe të mos rrezikoheshin fizikisht. Gjë që Moisiu e kish pranuar, duke i ndihmuar e duke rrezikuar veten e tij. Sepse, po të diktohej se ai kishte pasur kontakte me një të arratisur të tillë, si Prenk Pervizi, armik i betuar i regjimit, pasojat do të ishin të rënda. Kështu, besa e Moisiut vlejti për të shpëtuar jetët e familjes Pervizi, dhe jo vetëm kaq. Ai i ndihmoi që të zhvendoseshin për në Tiranë, ku Leka, im shoq, ndoqi studimet në Liceun Artistik, kohë kur edhe e arrestuan për të kaluar 47 vite në internim, nga Porto Palermo, e në fund, në Plug të Lushnjës, ku edhe u njohëm bashkë.
E ndiet më shumë peshën e dënimit pas martesës me Lekën? 
Leka ishte dënuar më shumë, për shkak të pozicionit të të atit, gjeneral. Arratisja e tij i kushtoi rëndë të gjithë familjes. Aty në Plug, Leka duhej të paraqitej tri herë në ditë në Apel, përpara ushtarakëve. Çdo ditë ai punonte pa u lodhur në një zdrukthëtari, bashkë me shokë të tjerë bashkëvuajtës. Unë punoja nëpër fusha dhe ara. Shumë herë fëmijët tanë nuk kishin me çfarë të ushqeheshin, çfarë të vishnin. Vetëm sepse në një letër që i kisha shkruar sime mëje, isha shprehur se fëmijët tanë rriten me ujin e pellgut, ku gëlojnë zhabat e gjarpërinjtë e kënetave të Lushnjës, më demaskuan përpara gjithë fshatit në një mbledhje që e kërkoi brigadieri i zonës. Në atë mbledhje nuk pranova asgjë, ndërsa mua më cilësuan si armike të brendshme të regjimit komunist. Persekutimi ndihej në çdo hap që hidhja…
Kaluat 42 vjet në kamp, ç’ju dhemb më shumë?
Fëmijëria dhe rinia ime vdiqën nëpër kampet e internimit ku këmba ime shkel, dhe fakti që i rezistova, do të thotë se dëshira dhe forca për të jetuar jetën ishte më e madhe se unë vetë. Në fillim të viteve 90’, kur perdja e hekurt e regjimit kishte rënë disi, familjarisht u zhvendosëm në Belgjikë, ku ende edhe sot jetojmë bashkë me Lekën dhe fëmijët. Im shoq zhvillon aktivitetin e tij  letrar-artistik, si drejtor i revistës kulturore që botohet në Belgjikë, revista “Kuq e zi”. Përpos jetës atje, vijmë herë pas herë në vendin tonë Shqipëri, sepse na merr malli për miqtë e të afërmit tanë. Sot falënderoj Zotin që jam ende gjallë, që kam mundur t’i bëj ballë atij “tërmeti” të regjimit komunist.

ERMIRA ISUFAJ

---

----------


## Antiproanti

Keso "letrash"  shfrytezohen ne shumicen e rasteve si propagande ne politiken e brendshme.
Asnje kryetar shteti, sidomos ata te shteteve te medha nuk lexojne keso letrash. Dhe as politikanet apo mediat e atyre shteteve nuk merren me ato letra. Prandaj qellimi i tyre primare dhe ndoshta i vetem eshte politika e brendshme, partiake apo interesi personal politik.  Fjalen eshte per rastin e publikimit te letrave te tilla.

Pershendetje

----------


## xfiles

jam dakord me antiproantin,

Konkretisht cfare ndihme mund te jape obama per te shpetuar shqiptaret nga shqiptaret?
Fajin nuk e kane fqinjet, e kemi ne qe shitemi tek ai qe ofron me shume, kush tek greku, kush tek serbi, kush tek turku etj etj.

----------


## PLAKU

e disa shiten te keta! 







Ruani fmit mos leni tua perdorin keta:

----------


## Hyllien

> sa te lezetshem jukomunistat.
> hiqeni si patriote.
> ju jeni njerez pa atdhe.
> vetem berisha po ju vjen hakut juve.


Komunistat i shkronin me pasion Leninit , Rusisë, Maos etj o shoku Ziti, jo Amerikës, për Amerikën dhe "Imperializmin Anglo-Amerikan" thuhej "edhe bar do hamë", kurrë nuk do i përulemi.

----------


## juanito02

Kurse ju felliqesira kombit qe sju ben pershtypje se shitet vendi juaj me ne krye trathtarin Berisha e keni prere bileten e halese me kohe.
Ska nevoje Shqiperia per Haxhi Qamile e ta dini mire qe gjithe Shqiperia skermit dhembet kunder felliqesirave te kombit me ne krye saline dhe nje shkrepse duhet qe tju bejne copa si forcat e dhjera te Kadafit.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> po ne shqip mo e kini kte leter?
> 
> 
> ma mer mendja se shum letra cojn tek obama shqiptaret.
> mir bejne.
> 
> maqo  sille dhe shkip..
> 
> e ta krahasojme me letrat qe con ed ruco dade mimet alban dego dreqat..


Pershendetje  Brari,

do ta bie edhe ne shqipe.  Se pari me duhet ta perkthej.  E prura ate ne formen origjinale qe te mos humbi origjinalitetin.   Do te me marri pak kohe per ta perkthyer ne shqipe sepse dua ti qendroj besin versionit origjinal!

Kam pershtypjen se nuk do te pelqej  aq shume mesazhi i letres ty Brari. Sepse mbi te tjera kritikon edhe Qeverine akuale.

----------


## Brari

Maqo.. me aq sa e kuptonjë kte te flamosur anglishteje e marr vesht se shkronjësi e ka sharë qeverrinë.. mirpo qe te dhiskutonjë tahmëm dua ta lexonjë dhe  ne shqip qe te mos ja mbys kot..

Rendesi ka qe jam i sigurtë se shkronjësi do te rronjë sa te donjë.. se qeverria nuku ka per ta internuar apo genociduar.. e gulago-burrelozuar.. per veprimtari armiqesore..

kjo eshte pse e dua qeverisjen pd-iste.. edhe se ka nje kuintal me gabime..



..

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Keso "letrash"  shfrytezohen ne shumicen e rasteve si propagande ne politiken e brendshme.
> Asnje kryetar shteti, sidomos ata te shteteve te medha nuk lexojne keso letrash. Dhe as politikanet apo mediat e atyre shteteve nuk merren me ato letra. Prandaj qellimi i tyre primare dhe ndoshta i vetem eshte politika e brendshme, partiake apo interesi personal politik.  Fjalen eshte per rastin e publikimit te letrave te tilla.
> 
> Pershendetje


Kjo qe thua ti do ta konsideroja si dicka te mire, per rrethanat qe vendi yne gjendet sote.  Nuk ma ha mendja se ka ndo nji politikan apo intelektual i punesuar ne shqiperi qe do te guxonte te shkruante nje letert te tille.   E para nuk do te ishin ne gjendje per te shkruar ate ne kete menyre thjesht nga mungesa e expereinces qe pershkuhet ne leter nga Autori, ne qoftese e ke lexuar me vemendje.  Politikanet dhe Intelektualet e shqiperise nuk dine se cfar eshte vuajtja fizike apo shpirterore dhe akoma me keq te duja bashk ne te njejten kohe per nje periudhe 50 vjetesh!

Ata nuk arrin kurre te kuptojn se cfar do te thote te kesh qene i internuar qe ne moshen 10 vjece(1945) dhe liruar nga apeli 3 here ne dite ne vitin 1990.  Ata nuk e dine cfar do te thote te jesh i ndare perzgjalli nga babai, vellai, motra, femijet.  Nuk e dine cfar do te thote, te mos dish se ku jane kocat e familjareve qe u vran ne lulen e moshes. Nuk e dine se cfar do te thote te takosh vellain per here te pare mbas 50 vjetesh,  dhe 6 muaj me vone  nderron jete kur shkon ne shqiperi per here te pare, mbas luftes "clirimtare" ne rrethan shume te dyshimte!




> sa te lezetshem jukomunistat.
> hiqeni si patriote.
> ju jeni njerez pa atdhe.
> vetem berisha po ju vjen hakut juve.


Nuk ma kishte marr mendja kurre se do te vinte dita qe dikush do te me konsideronte si Komunist!  Besoj se nuk ke kuptuar se kush eshte autori i letres.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> jam dakord me antiproantin,
> 
> Konkretisht cfare ndihme mund te jape obama per te shpetuar shqiptaret nga shqiptaret?
> Fajin nuk e kane fqinjet, e kemi ne qe shitemi tek ai qe ofron me shume, kush tek greku, kush tek serbi, kush tek turku etj etj.


Greku, Serbi apo kushdo tjeter qe lufton shqiptarin kane aleancat e veta te vjetra qe kan mundesuar veprimtarine e tyre armiqesore kundra shqiptareve.  Nuk eshte turp te kerkosh ndihme kur, kupton se nuk je ne gjendje te xnjerrsh veten nga balta.  Sidomos ne rrethanat qe gjendet shqiperia sote.  Dhe ne vecanti rregjistrimi me vetdeklarim te etnise dhe fes.  Dhe aq me teper qe Qeveria Shqiptare miratoj kete ligj pa asnje pik turpi.  Ky eshte nje Krim flagrant ndaj popullit.  Sigurisht "ndihma" do te kushtoj por ne raste te tilla, do te zgjedhesh te keqen me te vogel.  Kosova ka per ta paguar nderhyrjen e Natos=Amerikes, Cfar do cmimi do te paguaj per kete eshte shume here me pak se cmimi qe do te pagonin me vazhdimin e jeteses nenzgjedhen e Kriminelave Serb!

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Maqo.. me aq sa e kuptonjë kte te flamosur anglishteje e marr vesht se shkronjësi e ka sharë qeverrinë.. mirpo qe te dhiskutonjë tahmëm dua ta lexonjë dhe  ne shqip qe te mos ja mbys kot..
> 
> Rendesi ka qe jam i sigurtë se shkronjësi do te rronjë sa te donjë.. se qeverria nuku ka per ta internuar apo genociduar.. e gulago-burrelozuar.. per veprimtari armiqesore..
> 
> kjo eshte pse e dua qeverisjen pd-iste.. edhe se ka nje kuintal me gabime..
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Do ta perkthej...

Edhe pse qeveria ka "nji tonelat" me gabime, sikur ata te nderronin rruge dhe te udhetonin ne drejtime te zhvillimit te vertet te vendit dhe te mendonin nji, vetem nji here per te miren e atij populli te sfilitur,  do tia kisha bere te gjitha "hallall".  Por fatkeqesisht ujku nderron lekuren por jo zakonet!

----------


## skender76

> Greku, Serbi apo kushdo tjeter qe lufton shqiptarin kane aleancat e veta te vjetra qe kan mundesuar veprimtarine e tyre armiqesore kundra shqiptareve.  Nuk eshte turp te kerkosh ndihme kur, kupton se nuk je ne gjendje te xnjerrsh veten nga balta.  Sidomos ne rrethanat qe gjendet shqiperia sote.  Dhe ne vecanti rregjistrimi me vetdeklarim te etnise dhe fes.  Dhe aq me teper qe Qeveria Shqiptare miratoj kete ligj pa asnje pik turpi.  Ky eshte nje Krim flagrant ndaj popullit.  *Sigurisht "ndihma" do te kushtoj por ne raste te tilla, do te zgjedhesh te keqen me te vogel.  Kosova ka per ta paguar nderhyrjen e Natos=Amerikes*, Cfar do cmimi do te paguaj per kete eshte shume here me pak se cmimi qe do te pagonin me vazhdimin e jeteses nenzgjedhen e Kriminelave Serb!


M'pelqeu kjo qe ke shkrujt. Ndaj pothuajse t'njejtin mendim me ty. Ky esht realiteti, i hidhur por s'ke çi ben.
S'ka gje pa gje... :shkelje syri:

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk e pata une mundesin ta lexoj lol imagjino Obamen ahaha, too long. Kurseje kohen se nuk e besoj qe do e lexoj Obama.

----------


## PINK

Paska marre mundimin, po ja vlejne gjithe ato cka shkruar? Bah, po ne jemi ne demokraci, ate qeveri ka votuar populli, shumica. As ka per ta lexuar Obama. Ja ti themi ne Bravo, per insiativen dhe mundin.

----------


## juanito02

Ja foli dhe shefi medias se presidentit Obama i vuri piken.
Obama ska per ta lexuar.

----------


## PLAKU

Obama, Amerika ka aty Arveizin qe i shikon gjenat nga afer.

----------

